# Recovering Work on iPad



## Stuart Suffel (Apr 23, 2017)

i suspect this will be a futile query, but I gots ta do it. I gots ta.

Decided to write on my iPad, yup, without a keyboard.

Anyway, the muse was in full flight, so..
Short version , I lost 900 words.
Every so often I'd accidentally tap a word (twice?) and a whole section would highlight, then delete. I'd go back, and retrieve. I saved constantly, as a security measure (ha! Fat good it did)
Anyhow...I must have highlighted, then deleted then saved the delete.

Question, is there an option to go back to previously saved as I go versions somewhere, somehow?


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sensing a no?

I've had two glasses of wine, so less stressed now.

Not happy, just less stressed.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 24, 2017)

Not that it's likely to help me help you, but what program are you in?


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Apr 24, 2017)

WPS aka Kingsoft.


----------

